# Preferred EDC



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Just wanted to see, what everyone chooses to carry for concealed carry. 

Mine is a G21SF Gen 4


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ruger LCP in my pocket right now, if times continue to get weirder I'll begin holstering one of my three HK's, more than likely the P2000sk....All for now, stay vigilant.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the Ruger LC9 for ever day , it is just easy to carry but still good to shoot and shoots well.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

For the past few years it's been Walther's a PPQ-9 M1 for the majority of the time, and when I just can't conceal it, it's little brother the PPS-9:



Chuck


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

What I carry depends on what I am wearing and how well I want to be rigged up however if I have my drawers on I have my .22 mag minimag revolver holstered in the waistband.

If I got my pants on my snub 38 rides with me in my pocket.

If I am preparing for a potential fire fight situation I add one of my semi automatics to my on body armory.

What can I say? I like to back up my back up if the situation looks bad.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I'm primarily armed with a 5 shot 41mag Taurus 415 snubby with a belt pouch with 12 additional rounds. If I think, I have any chance of needing a pistol(going to the twin cities or Sioux falls I move to a Sig Sauer 229 in 357 sig. With 2 spare magazines on my belt. Either of those I shoot most weeks.
DUtch


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Winter with bulky clothes, Ruger P-85 in 9mm and spare mags.
Summer with lighter clothing, Grendel P-12 in .380 and mags.



At the very least...LOL!

Matt


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My gf asked me why I keep my mini six shooter waist holstered on my drawers and I explained to her that over the years I have imprinted myself that when the hairs on my neck prick up to a bump in the night I instinctively initially first move my hand to the draw zone at my waist/front pocket area and regardless my level of dress at the time that noise pricks the hair on my neck and sends my hand in that direction if my .38 isn't there to grab, I prefer having that little .22 revolver to grab instead of just a handful of hip flab.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

S&W 642 / Ruger SR40c

If the SR40c won't hide, the 642 will, even if it ends up in a boot.


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

For personal use I carry a Taurus PT145 Millennium Pro with stainless steel slide. Never had a problem but when one arises .45 ACP is a guarantee for me. As for my duty arm (since I am in Law Enforcement) we use the Glock model 21 G3 .45 ACP, never had to draw but I have had a lady walking towards me one time saying she hated the police and she had her hands in her pockets....it was unusual and my hand was ready but she was just grabbing cigs.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My two daily drivers... in the order I prefer.. 

BOrrowd pictures from the web.. 

FEG-63 (9mm Makarov)










My latest in .357/.38... Yes, it's a heck of a hand cannon knuckle buster with .357...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, and here's a third I used to carry daily.. I swapped it for the FEG which is a little smaller and lighter, but I do still carry a CZ at times.. .


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Kimber RCP II 1911 w/ 3"bbl. It has undergone the Kimber Custom Shop "melt treatment" that makes is smooth like a slab of black slate. All edges and corners have been removed. It has a "trough" sight.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

OOooohhhhhh.. I've lusted after one of those Kimbers, but they just aren't my price range since I've "retired"

Beautiful gun... and I'm a huge .45 fan... My next purchase I plan is a .45apc barrel for my Bond.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Cabin Fever said:


> Kimber RCP II 1911 w/ 3"bbl. It has undergone the Kimber Custom Shop "melt treatment" that makes is smooth like a slab of black slate. All edges and corners have been removed. It has a "trough" sight.


That is one fine looking piece


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

how far out have you tried shooting that with the "trough " sight

if you haven't tried them out further I would be curios how far out you can go , if you figure out how to hold I bet it is a lot further than most people would expect


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> how far out have you tried shooting that with the "trough " sight
> 
> if you haven't tried them out further I would be curios how far out you can go , if you figure out how to hold I bet it is a lot further than most people would expect


It's a self defense pistol with only a 3" barrel, so I do not expect it to be accurate at distance, I have other pistols that I use for target shooting. I have never shot it at a target more than 25 feet away. It has been plenty accurate when I draw it as fast as I can from the holster at various body positions. 

Even when I had the Kimber 3" Ultra Carry with a front and rear sight, I never practiced from distance. My practice senario has always been draw, point, and shoot as fast as I can while still being fairly accurate (ie, hitting center mass). Shooting bullseyes with a small, self-defense handgun is nice for getting use to a new gun, I suppose, but not very helpful for practicing self-defence shooting, IMHO. That's why I like a 1911. It just seems like a natural design for quick point and shooting.

With that said, I will try shooting it from 25 yards (the distance I use for some of my other handguns) and let you know how I did.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I can do fairly well on a 10 inch gong at 25 yards with my 3 inch pocket gun

with a 4.5 inch service auto , we are playing out at 100 yards with decent success usually very close but not hitting even half the time on the 10 inch plate I plan to play with this some more I just picked up a 18x24 inch steel plate that I want to be able to hit with great regularity at 100 yards


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

The only revolver brought up? Does that make me old fashioned?

I just really like this one...a 637 that they put through their custom shop. Has a great trigger, extremely easy to conceal and carry, and shoots very well for me! No holster needed, I hook the clip on my britches appendix carry, my belt covers the trigger guard. No weight, and no bother, unless I'm driving for hours. 

THey have to be accurate enough, to be fun to shoot, and this one fills the bill for me! I have found that carrying it as I do, it needs a spot of lube once in a while to keep the internals functioning in the right way. Sweat is hard on any gun!

Love the guns pictured! Wish I had a chance to try them out!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Little Joe,

I'm a revolver sort of guy also. I have always been partial to revolvers and have become more so as I have aged and began walking on "three legs" and my arthritis is worsening.

Although I have my semi automatics and can still rack one into the pipe, it is not as easy as it once was and even when I could rack the slides easily I preferred a wheel gun as my back up piece.

Now my primary carry piece is a Colt .38 detective with a limited edition 3 inch barrel as I was told by the dealer who sold it to me 30 years ago and the palm sized .22 mag single action American Arms mini six shot revolver.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I actually traded a S&W Bodyguard .38 +P revolver for my Bond Derringer.

I just didn't like the DAO trigger. I know when it gets time to get to business, you won't notice a trigger pull, but I also have to enjoy shooting a gun for fun, before it's something I'd want to carry.

The ergo's of my Bond aren't very inviting, but man is that gun a blast to shoot. It is also incredibly accurate I've found. A whole lot more than I would have ever imagined for a 3" barrel.

I bought it more as a "get off me" gun, than I did a "get away from me" one.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

littlejoe said:


> The only revolver brought up? Does that make me old fashioned?.....


My wife, Wind In Her Hair, carries a revolver. This is a photo of her S&W 325PD AirLite. It's a full size revolver (N frame) but weighs only 26oz. She loves loading with moonclips. She can load 6 rounds in her revolver faster than I can load 7 in my 1911. Actually she has three S&W N-frame revolvers. They all shoot .45acp The photo below is an early pricture of her wheelgun. It currently has three-finger rubber combat grips.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Cabin,
Are moonclips like the flexible stripper clips so extra rounds can be flat packed in a low profile belt pack instead of having to carry the twist lock hard speed loaders?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The moon clips are needed on the .45 acp to keep the rounds from falling through the cyl. since they are rimless. The moon clip stays in the gun when you close the cyl.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Shrek said:


> Cabin,
> Are moonclips like the flexible stripper clips so extra rounds can be flat packed in a low profile belt pack instead of having to carry the twist lock hard speed loaders?


The twist lock/drop speedloaders and moonclips are two different animals. I hate speedloaders. Sppedloaders stay outside the gun, moonclips fit into the gun. You load the clip and its 6 rounds all at once....as one unit.

Carrying a loaded moonclip is almost like carrying an extra cylinder. A variety of wheelgun calibers require the use of moonclips - as simi pointed out - because those calibers are rimless. Revolvers that are made for use with moonclips are generally those for use with semi-auto crounds including 9mm, .380acp, .45acp, .40S&W, 10mm. There are also .357 revolvers that use moonclips.

The use of moonclips goes back to WWI/WWII. The military couldn't make 1911's fast enough so they recalibered the issue revolver - which used the .38 special round - to use the .45acp round. This change served two purposes. It gave the soldier a round with more knockdown power and they could use the same caliber for both issue sidearms (M1911 pistol and M1917 revolver).

The military issued half moon-clips for use with the M1917 revolver. A half moonclip lays flatter for carrying compared to a full moonclip.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you can have most revolvers with swing out cranes machined to take moon clips http://www.moonclips.com/

the other thing with half moons besides laying flatter , some pistols don't crane the cylinder out far enough to get a full moon clip past the cylinder lock release but halfs still work 

without seeing a training manual it is also possible that some thought went into what if you need to reload behind cover after firing some but not all of your rounds , not sure they were training "tactical reload' just yet but the concept of pistol use had gone from weapon of last resort or officers only to combat weapon for some useses around that time period.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

after a little research it appears S&W invented the moon clip , actually Joseph Wesson , he first invented chain link type of full but it didn't work as he liked , then half moons and apparently full moon clips weren't revisited till post WWII when shooting games came about 
like bowling pin shooting

full moons would have made a lot more sense in a break top webley that could have been a very fast combo

also interesting to note the S&W has a shoulder and can be loaded without the moon clips with the case mouth resting on the shoulder but cases must hand ejected as the star will not engage the rimless cartridge 

auto rim cases for use in surplus revolvers were apparently the norm in civilian life post war no one wanted to deal with moon clips 

one might also wonder why police departments didn't latch onto the idea post war , but then again we are back to the thinking of the time , a policeman rarely used his gun and the 38 that was much lighter and narrower easier to carry and since there was a great fear of getting shot , a 32 was often enough to be a "man stopper" 

a friend was a cop in the early 80s in rural Wisconsin some of the practices they used , like no cage in the back of the car, not even removing the door handles form the inside of the back of the cars , taking their kids on prisoner transport runs with them, they would all be big no nos now , then again I have another friend that worked with but not for Chicago PD int he late 70s , the things they did would all be career ending now one of those unwritten rules that if you took a swing at a cop you had to spend time in the hospital , frequent accidents while a suspect was in restraints involving a flight of stairs. cops and robber have both changed a bunch over the years.

look at Lee harvy Oswald Dallas PD had beaten him alot mad that he had killed one of their officers. they took their go at him before turning him over to the FBI can you see that happening now.

yeah back to moon clips


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
I normally carry a revolver the Taurus 415 is a k frame size(at least it fits in K frame holsters with the a thumb clip) stainless 5 shot 41 mag. I'm with Teddy in walking softly and carrying a big stick! I own three different 3 in barreled 45ACP.(none as sexy as Cabin fever's Kimber) they spend most of there time as house guns, they carry well, but have a rather short but, that makes it hard to, quick draw well. I prefer having a draw that is mostly reflex. I'D rather be paying attention to the tactical situation. 
I'm waiting to see if the new 10mm Sig-Sauer actually shows up they are already 
saying it will be over a grand.
10mm is a cartridge I really like and I have 5,000 brass for it and dies and mold I gathered all that then find out my Wyoming arms long slide is a rare gun and worth some money (I wonder if I can trade it for the SIg?
Dutch


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The youtube below is Jerry Miculek reloading his .45acp revolver with moonclips. My wife has the same gun (photo below) that Miculek used to break the world record.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLk1v5bSFPw[/ame]


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for the half moon clip lesson. Unless I find one of those soft rubber cartridge strippers that peels off the cartridges after it has been circled to 2/3 insert the rounds into the cylinder so they fall into place before closing the wheel as I saw a shooter at the range using that time, I think I will stick to my 30 year old speed loaders or 12 extra rounds packed loose in my double upside down snap closure ammo belt pack with 6 rounds in each compartment.


----------



## aa1911 (Mar 26, 2015)

springfield armory 1911 (TRP) for over a decade straight, but now it's a glock 35 (longslide .40 SW)

The TRP still accompanies me to almost every range session though, it's a Cadillac.

Usually a backup revolver also depending on where I'm going, either a NAA .22 mag or the ruger SP101 in .357

If I'm headed to the woods or going for a long drive, I'll carry a rifle, hunting season or not.


----------



## bushhawg73 (Nov 24, 2014)

Glock model 42 or 27 depending on what I am wearing


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Kimber RCP II 1911 w/ 3"bbl. It has undergone the Kimber Custom Shop "melt treatment" that makes is smooth like a slab of black slate. All edges and corners have been removed. It has a "trough" sight.


I never get tired of seeing that pistol :whistlin:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Still packing the Shield most days


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea But Cabinefever Despite Jerry being a nice guy he's really a mutant! He gets the biggest grin every time I tell him that, But if it gets lots of big companies to give you all kinds of guns and stuff, it could be worse!
Dutch


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Like cornhusker, I never get tired of seeing fine guns. 1911's have always been special, though I don't have one at the present.

How does this firearm shoot with the "trough sites" Cabin Fever? Is it shot a lot?

A beautiful little gun!



Cabin Fever said:


> Kimber RCP II 1911 w/ 3"bbl. It has undergone the Kimber Custom Shop "melt treatment" that makes is smooth like a slab of black slate. All edges and corners have been removed. It has a "trough" sight.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Carr .9
Took a class last week; first time to fire......I really like the shorter barrel.
I have a Sig, and it's big/heavy/bulky.

The gentleman in the stall next to me thought I did an alright........


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Carr .9
> Took a class last week; first time to fire......I really like the shorter barrel.
> I have a Sig, and it's big/heavy/bulky.
> 
> The gentleman in the stall next to me thought I did an alright........



how far was that ?




definitely , alright


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> how far was that ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First class, first time shooting; 10 feet.
This week, I will do 20 feet.
Seems kinda lame,(the fact it was only 10 feet away) but the instructor said that most 'defensive encounters' are at the 10 foot range,....I didn't realize how CLOSE 10 feet really was!!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

was this a "push out and shoot" drill? if so good target 

for self defense training It isn't about how accurately you can place the rounds in a nice little group it is about how fast you can place them in the A zone 
if you look at the target in the link you will see the A zone 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/93...l-uspsa-target-cardboard?cm_vc=ProductFinding


the goal of a cardboard target or other target with no markings or numbers you can see from more than a few feet away is that you train your sight picture to the torso shape and not a marking , number or ring. 

figure out how much of a "bust", you know head and shoulders but no body statue you need sitting over your front sight to have you shooting the center of the rib cage as the rib cage is there to protect all the vital organs right between the 8 and 9 above the X on your target 

I have heard it called the 3rd button point , this would be the 3rd button down a uniform shirt including the top button that very few actually button you could also call it shoot between the pockets http://www.dickies.com/mens-clothin...ve-Work-Shirt-1574.jsp?cm_vc=9852723696502468


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> First class, first time shooting; 10 feet.
> This week, I will do 20 feet.
> Seems kinda lame,(the fact it was only 10 feet away) but the instructor said that most 'defensive encounters' are at the 10 foot range,....I didn't realize how CLOSE 10 feet really was!!


I wouldnât sweat the distance. Last year I took a close quarterâs class where the majority of shots were within 6â and a large number were fried from retention. The class I just finished was from 5, 7, 10, 15 yards, with the majority (3 days, 1400+ rds) within 7 yards. Our qualification was shot on cardboard targets with the scoring zone(s) only on the back, 3 target areas; COM, ocular cavity, and pelvic girdle from 5-7-10 yards. It sounds like your instructor is working his way out, and prioritizing based on the larger percentage of distances in defensive shooting incidents.

For defensive shooting I find a good rule of thumb is to be able to hit COM with a grouping of shots you can cover with your hand (fingers spread). Tighter grouping, and itâs time to speed up till things open up a bit. Chances are if youâre shooting tight groups, youâre not shooting fast enough. While accuracy is final, he who hits with the most, fastest, usually wins. 

One of the best drills Iâve ever done was something I, learned in the last class I took. From 5 yards, draw and fire 1 round COM while on a timer, cold. We started each range session doing this while the instructors graded/recorded our shot times and accuracy, no practice/warm-up. It really gives you a better sense of where you stand than a group.

Hereâs my target from a session last week doing failure to stop drills at 7 yards:


BTW, I congratulate you on taking a course!

Chuck


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

My EDC is a Springfield XD9 fullsize. I will be doing a grip reduction, so it conceals better.

Bob


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

carried a Springfield 1911 A-1 .45 ACP for years but felt too big so switched to Springfield XD in 9mm. 

Love the XD but decided recently to get a Ruger LC9 w/lasermax sight.

This is an excellent edc in my opinion. Small enough at 17.6 ounces that I don't leave it at home due to size/weight and surprisingly accurate for a little gun. Only negative is the trigger pull is too long but that is easy to overcome with a little practice time. Highly recommend the LC9 for a lightweight back up gun or EDC if you prefer small and light weight over higher capacity/greater stopping power.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

ihuntgsps said:


> carried a Springfield 1911 A-1 .45 ACP for years but felt too big so switched to Springfield XD in 9mm.
> 
> Love the XD but decided recently to get a Ruger LC9 w/lasermax sight.


 If I still had my LC9, I would have swapped you to try a springfield.

I know GCP likes his, but I wasn't totally satisfied with mine. There were both good and bad. First the good. It was light and compact, always shot and cycled no matter how dirty it was ( and it would get very dirty). Carried it in a sneaky pete holster at the time, but I was in and out of trenchs in fine sand country. I could see sand fall out of the holster every evening! I carried it for a week in such, and it ran fine come weekend! Really liked the laser sight, it improved my point shooting. Satisfactory accuracy for defensive shooting??? 

Not likes... The trigger, I could never get used to. Accuracy I was unhappy with. Tried several different loads. If theyre not as accurate as I hope, they're just not fun to shoot. No Need to put a safety on a double action only...IMO. I didn't use it, but often found it on SAFE. 

I tend to lean against things when they are handy...Often I've found that I've engaged the magazine release in the two holsters I carried it in. Which rendered it in-operable. It was corrected with punching a hole in the holster, where the button was. THat might be common with semi-autos? I don't know? Semi easy remedy for me. 

I've got a Beretta that isn't carried a lot, and when carried, is clean. But a slight hint of uncleaness and I get failures to feed. I've certainly had fewer problems with good revolvers.

I still have a need )) for a semi auto or two, maybe three. I'd like to try a SIG.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

littlejoe the good news is ruger fixed most of your issues with the LC9 with the LC9s pro made it striker fired , removed the magazine disconnect and the external safety 

I trained to take the safety off as a part of my grip , I put it on to holster and find it off often when I draw but it makes no difference and serves as a place to put my thumb


for me I learned to shoot DA revolver with a long heavy trigger fairly well so the trigger was long but not hard to pull at all and broke clear to the rear for almost no over travel

accuracy had a lot to do with mastering that trigger and getting a grip with the pinkie extension on the mags , even better with the 9 round extended magazine 

some holsters hitting the mag release , that is an issue with a lot of holsters and a lot of guns


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I think your more than likely exactly right! I'm a little slow sometimes. I grew up with single action, with some DA revolvers thrown in. But I was always able to cock the hammer for the shot, The semi-autos were always first, cocked when I made a shot. and I always was satisfied with the trigger at that time. Never practiced DA only, until the LC9.

Wait... I had one the little 357 rugers with a bobbed hammer. It shot better than my LC9 but I wasn't satisfied with it accuracy wise either, so it became trading material. But good material it was, for the trade I was offered!

The little 637 I have, has a great DA pull. I know exactly where it will break, and it's fun to shoot. I've got a little (model34-22) J-frame in 22. It suits me very well, and I wouldn't hesitate to carry it, 'cept for the bigger gun that shoots just as well. For sure, It's the biggest detriment to my 22LR stash!

Trigger handling rules!


----------

